
Multiplatform GPU benchmark adds macOS/iOS Metal 2 support - apecat
https://www.basemark.com/benchmarks/basemark-gpu/
======
apecat
As a starting point for real numbers, Guru3D has run Basemark GPU 1.2 on 20
GPUs, on Windows [https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/basemarkgpu-
benchmark-...](https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/basemarkgpu-benchmark-
review-with-20-gpus,1.html)

